# be quiet Dark Rock C1 Advanced Halterungen.



## xiiMaRcLeoN (28. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan mein Kühler and einem AM3+ Mainboard da ich aber auf ein LGA1150 Sockel wechsel passen die Befestigungen nicht mehr und ich habe auch keine andere.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit die irgendwie Nachzubestellen?.


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. April 2015)

Moin Moin xiiMaRcLeoN,

klar kannst Du die bekommen.
Das Mounting des Dark Rock Advanced auf einem Sockel LGA 1150 ist im Grunde identisch zu dem auf einem AM3+.
Du brauchst hier lediglich die Montage-Brücken am Kühler direkt austauschen.

Bitte sende mir in einer PN deine Versandadresse und deine Emailadresse und ich werde dir ein Angebot zukommen lassen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (29. April 2015)

Das hier ist doch der C1 nicht dass ich  jetzt hier das Falsche zugesendet wird.

Außerdem habe ich noch eine kleine Frage: Ich würde mir das BeQuiet Silent Base 800 holen, kann man am Netzteil Straight Power 10 500w drei Lüfter anschließen?.


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. April 2015)

Ja richtig, dass ist der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1.

Angebot ist raus.

Du kannst problemlos Lüfter an das Straight Power 10 anschließen. Eine Lüftersteuerung für externe Lüfter hat das Netzteil jedoch nicht.

Eine Lüftersteuerung für externe Lüfter haben aktuell nur die Netzteile der Dark power Pro 10- und der Power Zone Z1 Serie.

Gruß Andre


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (29. April 2015)

Ok, danke für die Antworten und Hilfe, der Betrag sollte bezahlt sein.


----------

